
RIAA wants ISPs to filter for pirated content - pratap103
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/forget-dmca-takedowns-riaa-wants-isps-to-filter-for-pirated-content/
======
I_am_neo
Oh boy this again

